# Better pic of my bandsaw



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a great idea for you guys and gals that can't stand at the bandsaw So I improvised the design using 2" and 3" timber to build it up and I also used 2" wheels from grizzly. The base is well ballanced and not problem moving it from place to place.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Here is a great idea for you guys and gals that can't stand at the bandsaw So I improvised the design using 2" and 3" timber to build it up and I also used 2" wheels from grizzly. The base is well ballanced and not problem moving it from place to place.


Hi Glenmore,

TWITA!! :sold: 

Say, is that the Grizzly model G0580 or G0555??


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

It is the G0555. Just got it last year on black Friday. Got it for the same price as the smaller model has the one horse mortor instead of the 3/4 horse. Really like it in fact just put the tablesaw in storage.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, sounds a nice idea!
i think i should consider it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> Here is a great idea for you guys and gals that can't stand at the bandsaw So I improvised the design using 2" and 3" timber to build it up and I also used 2" wheels from grizzly. The base is well ballanced and not problem moving it from place to place.


Now, that's innovation, Glenmore


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's about time that you used that camera of yours Glenmore, you know, the one that you keep telling me needs batteries! Ikea better not see your bench or seat, or they could well start producing them in flat pack form. Whilst I'm insulting you, I might as well remark on the state of your shop, it's time to tell Nancy to get down there and give it a thorough clean up! I may not switch Skype on tomorrow!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry fella's but this post was from 2008. I think Glenmore's got things tidied up by now.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry had a brain fart that is my old shop much bigger now. hahaha You are behind the times Harry. But I'll still talk to you. You are forgiven now turn your skype back on buddy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again, this was late evening, a time when I'm not in my sharpest frame of mind, I'm glad that we are still friends. I'm typing this as we talk on Skype.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a good idea. You can now relax while working with your band saw. Even then, please be careful still. Shop safety first.


----------

